# AnchorSeal Recipe



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for making a anchorseal knock-off . I read you can mix mineral spirits and parifin wax to get a close approximation. I'm not opposed to buying the stuff but I have the MS and wax on hand so why not just make it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't help you with that, but I have read that some folks use latex paint for the same result. I bought a gallon from the maker, cheaper than in stores. It will last my lifetime.


----------



## DryingProtection (May 7, 2013)

Just to let you know Anchorseal® is a water-based product, no mineral spirits.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think mineral spirits dissolve wax all that well. Not enough to make an Anchorseal alternative at least, though it's good enough to remove a thin coating. Toluene, Xylene, and Naptha dissolve wax better, but they're toxic enough and not so much cheaper than Anchorseal that it seems worth it. Most people here seem to say latex paint is a nearly useless alternative.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

If you really want a sealer, try a trowelable latex roofing cement.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've used whatever paint I've had left over. If I have some lumber I am more concerned about I may give it a second coat. It works decent. I've never used Anchorseal so I can't compare.

Clint, you run the trowelable latex roofing cement through your machines? I just can't help think that was be a mess.

If I had to buy something, it would be the Anchorseal.

I would think wax would work just fine, although I agree you would need something to cut it, and I'm Not sure MS would be that good.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried the mineral spirits and paraffin wax and it actually worked fine. I don't remember were I read the recipe online but I think if my memory is correct I melted the wax in a double boiler and then added the ms carefully to keep it thin. It was kinda messy as it thickened to a paste and I just wasn't comfortable putting it over heat again to thin it so I just pitched what was leftover. I used it on a ash tree I had cut and after a year I have minimal splits and considering the boards are 24'' to 27''wide you have to expect some splitting. I have since bought the Anchorseal® and it well worth the money to just buy it, it was a lot easier to use. I guess you could say it was also safer than putting solvents near heat even if it wasn't an open flame


----------



## DryingProtection (May 7, 2013)

the genuine ANCHORSEAL® is a water-based wax emulsion, does not contain any solvents.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I've used paint with poor results and I've used paraffin with good results, but I recently bought anchorseal and I believe it is worth the money. Very easy to apply and works well. I put it about 1/4" deep in a flat container and just dip the ends of the boards. Quick and easy and goes a long way.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Latex paint is not worthless, but it is very close.

Just buy some anchorseal….......


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I am with just buy the stuff crowd.

http://www.uccoatings.com/Products/Anchorseal

I end seal my turning blanks with both canning wax (paraffin) or latex, oil paint or poly. Use a hot plate to melt wax, and dip in pan or pot. Use paint or poly if have a lot to process and blanks too big for pan or pot after splitting.


----------

